# Sperm count for iui



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,
Does anyone know what a good sperm count is for iui? I just had my 3rd iui insemination with donor sperm....2 million sperm of 80% motility. 2 million doesn't sound alot as I've heard it should be around the 20 million mark. Hoping one of them makes it!
Thanks x


----------



## Huggies (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Stardust, I am in the US, so not sure if the UK is different.  I have always been told that they are looking for 5 million or more, but your sample had great motility so maybe that is a good balance.  As you say, all you need is one - so wishing you the best of luck.

Huggies
xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Stardust.

My first DIUI was 2million (BFN) and the second was 9million (BFP but miscarried), wasn't told the motility. The consultant told me they will use anything over a million. I must say I was happier the second time round! I think though that as the sperm is washed and mixed with a solution, it makes it last longer than normal and its being put straight in the right place (so less swimming needed), you don't need as many as if you were doing it au-naturelle!

Fingers crossed for you! I'm in for number 3 on Thursday - wonder how many I'll get this time.


----------



## stardust10 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Guess just have to wait and see! Good luck for Thursday ladynecta.
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I have read that the sperm count should ideally be more than 10 million with 15-20 million being ideal (obviously more being better). But if you have 20 million with low motility I guess that it's worse than 5 million with high motility.

good luck
bingbong x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

HI Stardust, I just thought I'd let you know I'm counting on 2 million this time too!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

i got BFP with 7 millions =-)   first time too ... miracles do happen, i have one 

Good luck and never give up xxx


----------

